# got lab work today could use help!



## gettinghealthy (May 13, 2011)

My endo got rather rushed during our meeting so when i came home and looked up some of the numbers that were flagged i got concerned.

Okay first i had a bad reaction to Tirosint that i stopped taking after five days. My symptoms are fairly all leading to hypo but i have one eye marker she said is more hyper. She is running some more tests to rule out Graves.

For now here goes: 
FROM 2009: 
T4 Free Serum 0.89 ( 0.58-1.64)
T3 Free Serum 3.5 ( 2.0-3.8)
TSH 2.01 ( 0.34-5.60)
Vit. D 38.0 ( 30-100)
Lipid Panel 203 (h) Less than 200mg/dl
LDL 137 (h) less than 130mg
VLDL 10 ( 5-41mg)
on my blood panel in 2009 the MCV is 98 range( 80-100)
Mercury in my blood 40.1 (H) ( 0.0-14.9)

2011 ( i didn't get thyroid tested in 2010) 
Vitamin D 32 ng/mL
T4Free 1.2 range ( 0.8-1.8 ng/dL)
they didn't do T3Free 
TSH 3rd generation 2.54 (0.40-4.50)
Anti thyroid Peroxidase AB less than 1.0 range is less than 9.0
TSH Receptor Antibody less than 0.3 U/L less than 1.0 is negative
On my blood panel the MCV is 33.4 out of ( 27.0-33.0)
Lipid panel Total cholestrol 249 (h) 125-200mg/dL
LDL 124 range is less than 130mg/dL
Mercury 12 (H) range is less than 10mcg/L

Hemoglobin AiC 5.4 range of less than 5.7 of total HGb

So for someone who has always had perfectly insanely low cholestrol and perfect bloodwork as of 2009 i had high cholestrol. I dont' eat meat and have a really good diet. I was eathing a lot of fish and stopped when my mercury got high for a year but slowly put some low mercury fish back. I wondered if my sypmtoms were mercury poisioning and not thyroid which is why i'm including it.

I seemed to remember reading that odd changes in cholestrol can be a sign of hypothyroid. Since my readings have not gone done but up could this explain the results and the 5.4 hemoglobin?? Again i should not be pre diabetic as i rarely eat sugar or even carbs.

Any thoughts would be welcome. Endo wants me to try synthroid now, but since Tirosint made me both insanely fatiqued, and jumpy and night sweats at 13mg. i'm scared and wondered if anyone has had luck with any sort of high end vitamin or natural thyroid supplement???? I think I would prefer to try that first before the synthoid.

Thanks again!


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

Honesty, your thyroid numbers look about the same in both--in fact the free T4 in the second set is better--perhaps the reason that you had the reaction to the thyroid medication because you don't need it??

You're HbA1c is fine. You're not close to pre-diabetes with that. Even though the HDL cholesterol is elevated, the LDL is fine. Both of these results are best dealt with by diet and exercise changes if you wish to lower them.

As a heavy metal, mercury is not easily removed from the body, and the levels you had before were quite high. You may wish to continue to stay away from possible food sources for that.


----------

